# Always Reject Renewal Price



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys, thought i would see how many of you guys fall into the same pitfall as me on this one.

i got my car insuarance renewal in last week, im with elephant at present, i currently pay £356.87 per year fully comp with 2 named drivers on my policy (my mum who has her own car and my dad who has a company van so they only occasionally need to use it.)

so my renewal came in, now up to 5 years no claims, and it was sitting at £300.10, so i was pretty chuffed with it, a wee drop from another years no claims i thought.

anyway, after thinking about it i figured i may as well do a check on at least one of the comparison sites just to make sure im not costing myself money and after a wee search found like for like cover from admiral priced at £257.80 so i figured i would go with that instead (every penny counts this weather!)

today i phoned my insurance to cancel at renewal and they asked why, when i told them i found a cheaper quote they asked from whom and how much for so i told them and they said "admiral is our sister company so we should be able to match that quote, let m speak to my manager."

after a ten minute phone call they got me the same cover as i get, plus they have protected my no claims and they gave me it all for £250.30.:doublesho

all in all a good result i would say, food for thought for any of you guys that do what i nearly did and just accept that as your insurance is going down each year, you cant get it cheaper. :thumb:


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

They are both the same company as well.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah always do this: I paid £640 for both cars last year, this years renewal the robbing gits wanted: £941!. Did a few quotes and now i'm paying £545


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Had a renewal for my Speed Triple bike before christmas, they wanted £534, phoned around and got a price from a well know bike insurance dealer for £203 fully comp :doublesho


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't think I've ever used the same company 2 years in a row, really hate the searching each year but well worth it for the saving you can make.


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

admiral gave me a renewal quote of £2000 ouch so i went on their website and got a quote for £1200, thats how much they try to mug you off so i cancelled my old policy and started a new one with them lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmm whenever I use those insurance websites (Meercats/confused) I always get a good quote and then when I ring/go on their own website it always goes up £50 lol despite me putting in accurtae info.

So yes I fell into that trap of auto renewal!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i had my renewel through from the AA and it was something like £480! 100 quid more than last year. I called and without even asking they knocked £160 off so just goes to show how some of them take a chance on the fact some people wont phone up and question it! adrian flux battered their price into next week still though.


----------



## unimaginative (Jan 4, 2008)

Since I started using Greenlight Insurance brokers, my renewal has always been the cheapest I can find (this year by £250). Previous to that, same experience as all the above.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Geetarman said:


> Don't think I've ever used the same company 2 years in a row, really hate the searching each year but well worth it for the saving you can make.


i have been with my company 3 years now, not out of choice though its just they have been coming back with cheapest quotes each year, until this year but as i say they managed to not only match but beat the cheapest quote i could find.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Mines just worked out the other way, renewal is £371 full NC and protected and doing it on their site comes out at £408.
This is with Privelege who are pretty good for what we want as they cover both myself and my partner for business use as part of their normal policy. Putting this on most other policies shoots it right up.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

My renewal on the vRS was 682 and I ended up paying 340. Amazing difference and the same insurer, just a specialist division.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

My renewal came through from Bell at £1703 today! Got a quote from Flux, all mods declared for £800. Always shop around like you said


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

unimaginative said:


> Since I started using Greenlight Insurance brokers, my renewal has always been the cheapest I can find (this year by £250). Previous to that, same experience as all the above.


Yeah but watch those excesses! I was with them for 2 years, until the excess went up to silly amounts (they just squirrelled it away in the depths of the document pack, I had no claims/accidents or anything) - IIRC it worked out at around 750 quid with the compulsory and voluntary excesses which was over double what it had been in previous years. I rang to discuss it with them but they where pretty much "take it or leave it" , so I left. I changed over to Sky Insurance instead which had very similar cover and matched the prices without the silly excess costs.
Home insurance is usually the one with the most run around every year though. Tescos send me a sky high quote, I get a quote from their website engine, they always match it!


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

I had to stay with my current place as they were the cheapest place!
420 fc with 7years protected. Other places were wanting me to increase the exces to match the quote on place wanted 600 quid!!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I am currently with Admiral on a multi-car policy and need to find alternatives before my renewal is due next month - if nothing else as a bargaining tool.
I was thinking about Sheilas Wheels who I use for Home Insurance but they don't seem to offer multi-car policies.

Anybody have any recommendations?

Steve O.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I was with esure and when my renewel came through it had gone up to £383, an increase of £50 but after several qoutes from various companys I insured the car with Adrian Flux at a price of £266, quite a saving and Dan from this forum was very helpfull.


----------

